

Indexing the Andreessen Horowitz Portfolio Companies - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/04/indexing-the-andreessen-horowitz-portfolio-companies/

======
wslh
If you are interested in aggregating their google page rank you can look at my
code here: [https://github.com/databigbang/enriching-a-list-of-urls-
with...](https://github.com/databigbang/enriching-a-list-of-urls-with-google-
page-rank) using <http://www.schurpf.com/google-pagerank-python/>

Also, if you want to aggregate its related twitter, blogs, etc you can also
look at <https://github.com/srw/discovering-web-resources> for a simple
multithreaded crawler.

Related articles:

\- [http://blog.databigbang.com/automated-discovery-of-blog-
feed...](http://blog.databigbang.com/automated-discovery-of-blog-feeds-and-
twitter-facebook-linkedin-accounts-connected-to-business-website/)

\- [http://blog.databigbang.com/enriching-a-list-of-urls-with-
go...](http://blog.databigbang.com/enriching-a-list-of-urls-with-google-page-
rank/)

Hope it helps!

~~~
dmor
Thanks, I will check these out and really appreciate the interest in what I'm
doing

------
hkmurakami
_> Andreessen Horowitz has an impressive list of exited companies in 3 IPOs
(Facebook, Groupon, Zynga) and 3 acquisition from high profile companies:
Nicira (acquired by VMWare), Instagram (acquired by Facebook), and Skype
(acquired by Microsoft). _

Hi Danielle, FYI Fusion-io (under enterprise) has exited via IPO:
<https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:FIO>

~~~
dmor
Awesome, I will remove them from the list

------
ivankirigin
This is missing their seed stage investments

~~~
AndyNemmity
That would be a very useful addition.

------
mkoble11
I love this index series, Danielle! Does this have any link to what's next for
refer.ly? :)

------
teej
This ranking under-states mobile companies quite a bit. I'm not sure the best
way to improve it, but I guarantee you that Bump and any TinyCo game has
broader reach than App.net or Viki.

~~~
dmor
I absolutely agree, I am working on this

~~~
umeshunni
Use the Play store/App store rankings and download counts as a factor and
weigh them higher for mobile-only companies?

------
jareau
Hey dmor, mind updating "Balanced Payments" to just "Balanced" website is
balancedpayments.com, but company name is Balanced. thanks!

~~~
dmor
Fixed, thank you

~~~
jareau
Thank you

------
AndyNemmity
Very useful. Can you do other VC's as well?

------
chimeracoder
Great post! Just noticed a typo though - it's 'foursquare' (single word, all
lowercase), not 'Four Square'.

~~~
dmor
Fixed, thanks

